# Shanty Mods



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Had my mind ticking using the flip for the first time Saturday. Thought up this mod. About 20 minutes and $18. Found the plastic desk drawers at Staples. Is really going to keep me organized. Would be interested in seeing some other shanty mods. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I need to come up with something like that for my scout. Have no place to set stuff except in the bottom and its a pain to find. I can see spilling wax worms all over the ice. need something to make my rods accessible and rod holders.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a new shappell with a bench carpet seat. I would like to use something that is light, & helps on the back. Could you tell me were you got that red seat, & does it fit on the bench permanently & Thanks , Don


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Tailchaser. The seat is a stadium seat. You can get them for $10 to $20. Yes its pretty light. Held on with spring loaded hooks. Not as complicated as it sounds. Really helps the back out. Its not permanent. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I tore the old seat system out of mine.... That thing alone had weight of 20 pounds... My new seat is around a pound...


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Perchy101 said:


> I tore the old seat system out of mine.... That thing alone had weight of 20 pounds... My new seat is around a pound...


whats your new seat?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> whats your new seat?


Chair

Just like this one... Folds up flat... The bottom of it doesn't have "legs" its just the straight bars so when its in a sitting position they fall right down into the grooves of the shanty.. (I have a 1 man).


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Perchy also totes around a grill and about 6 canisters of propane...plus food and a gas auger...so the seat was a serouse decision for him...LOL 

I went with the 2 man flip with the compartments under the seat and the rod case...it is just the cats ass...and a 12 pack fits in there perfect..


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

sady dog said:


> Perchy also totes around a grill and about 6 canisters of propane...plus food and a gas auger...so the seat was a serouse decision for him...LOL


It was more like 10 cans of propane.... And, you sure enjoyed that Bacon Cheeseburger and Hot Dog you had last year for lunch!


----------



## Hawkeyejr (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice mods!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Hey perchy where you going to be fishing mostly this year! If you need a fishing buddy I can bring the burger and dogs! Lol as long as you like venison!! Sounds like you are the guy everyone wants to fish near!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I just have fold up chairs in my two man HT flip over but I put conduit runners on it that raised the sled off the ice about 8 inches! With all my gear in it I can pull it with my pinky!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> Hey perchy where you going to be fishing mostly this year! If you need a fishing buddy I can bring the burger and dogs! Lol as long as you like venison!! Sounds like you are the guy everyone wants to fish near!


Anywhere we have safe ice my friend! :B


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Jigging Fool, can you post a pic of your runners on your shanty. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Perchy101 said:


> Chair
> 
> Just like this one... Folds up flat... The bottom of it doesn't have "legs" its just the straight bars so when its in a sitting position they fall right down into the grooves of the shanty.. (I have a 1 man).


for sure doing this when i purchase a flip shanty!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

lovin life said:


> Jogging Fool, can you post a pic of you runners on your shanty.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I will try to remember after work tomorrow... Needed something after plowing the snow with it and helping powerstroke drag his on skeeter with slush sticking to the bottom!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Found some! 
 
3/4 in. Conduit attached to the sled with 2×4 blocking on the inside... Bolt at top thru the 3/4 to act as stopper for the 1/2 in runner rails bent with a conduit bender.... If I did it again I would probably step everything up a quarter in. To have the runners be 3/4 in... But haven't had a problem yet but also haven't been able to test it much the last year! But it is easy peasy dragging in snow!


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Jiggin'fool,i did the same thing last year, it pulls awesome!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I tried that on my big shanty...It worked for a while but then the conduit bent under the weight and constant hitting of shove ice and bumps..
.. it was a waste...
If I where to do it again i would use metal studs and some metal track..screw stud flat and screw to bottom then put the track on and screw them together to make a ski, bend and cut the track so it angles up this way your only 1and a half inches off the ice and never have to remove them...I may put them on my big condo clam shanty today?? I will post some pics if I do..


----------

